# raw eggs?



## michael_s1988 (Jul 8, 2007)

does this actually work?...ive always wanted to try it...there any risk?...n e one ever tried it?


----------



## Gordo (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/73210-how-many-egg-whites.html#post1574664
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/78175-raw-eggs.html


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 9, 2007)

Even as Gordo points out how ridiculously stupid it is, I sometimes have fell victim to wanting to be Rocky as well.


----------



## JonnyStead (Jul 9, 2007)

Worth noting even Stallone these days says "Its great for foxes - not so good for people"

Good way to get cramp and constipation in my view!


----------



## jimmyboots (Aug 30, 2007)

i always crack a couple of raw eggs into my proteinshake daily for extra protein nd vitamins. never done me any harm. also it won,t give you constipation. if anything it will have the opposite effect


----------



## StanUk (Aug 30, 2007)

I used to have raw eggs a few years ago, i had free range eggs for a few weeks and was fine. Then, on new years eve before going out, i had a couple battery farm eggs, for the following week I was violently ill, just a thought. I read once that getting salmonella from a free range egg has the same odds as being struck by lightning.


----------



## 2ndpassion (Aug 30, 2007)

I put raw eggs in my shakes all the time. I've never got sick or had any digestive problems. Thats all I can say


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2007)

the point in NOT using raw eggs is not to avoid getting sick.. but more the fact that you cant assimilate all the protein in them when they are raw.  The BV of raw egg is poor.


----------



## Delusional (Aug 30, 2007)

so then is it worth breaking 1 or 2 into your protein shake?
and is this something to do for a PWO shake or what?
kinda interested in trying this but eh, doesnt seem like its really worth it i guess?


----------



## JonnyStead (Aug 31, 2007)

jimmyboots said:


> i always crack a couple of raw eggs into my proteinshake daily for extra protein nd vitamins. never done me any harm. also it won,t give you constipation. if anything it will have the opposite effect



Sorry mate I dont think thats right - eggs have always been seen as a 'binding' food - 

Constipation

Bawarchi: Health and Nutrition: Nutrition in an egg

Constipation - CNN.com

An Organic Egg Really Does Do Your Body Good

For more info - look here eggs constipation - Google Search

Laters!


----------

